# Newbie



## Miri Sübel (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier und suche Anschluss. Komme ursprünglich aus dem schönen Schwarzwald (Titisee)
Wer kann mir gute Tipps zum fahren geben ?? Gibt es regelmäßige Biketreffs oder so? Oder auch andere Frauen?
Grüssle, Miri


----------



## mugg (28. Juni 2005)

hi miri!!

ursprünglich vom titisee....und wo bist jetzt zuhause?? das geht nicht hervor aus deinem eintrag....oder habich was übersehen!?!?

wenn wir das wissen können wir dir vielleicht helfen.

grüsse mugg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miri Sübel (28. Juni 2005)

ups... sorry. bin noch etwas verwirrt. wohne jetzt im (schönen?) karlsruhe


----------



## Olly_khe (28. Juni 2005)

Hi,

schau mal hier, die machen für die Mädels ganz schön was los

http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/

Gruß


----------



## mugg (28. Juni 2005)

na, schon wird dir hilfe zuteil  

ich kann dir aber leider nicht helfen.....aber wie ich die leutchen aus karlsruhe kenne....beginnt der runn schneller als dir lieb ist  

mugg


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Miri Sübel

Mir auch.
Was für ein Zufall. Ich bin aus (79837) Sankt Blasien, ganz in der Nähe. Was für ein toller Zufall.
Tipps zum Fahren: Ein Fahrzeug (also so ein Dings zum Fahren, oder so) ist dabei ganz arg doll hilfreich.

Bei uns treffen sich die Bikes jeden Mittwoch Abend im Wald, wenn man reinkommt, links, oder so.

Oder auch andere Frauen hat es auch, oder so. Aber wo, weiss der Geier.

Tschüssle

Imu Skozen


----------



## Miri Sübel (28. Juni 2005)

oh.. Mittwoch ist echt doof bei mir. Wie siehts denn aus mit Sonntags ??

Und die Mädels ??


----------



## hubabuba (28. Juni 2005)

Lass gut sein. Der Gag ist am Ende.


----------



## Froschel (28. Juni 2005)

hallo Ismir Übel,

kannst du mir mal schreiben was da auf deinem "Hello Kitty" Herzchen draufsteht, meine Bildschirmauflösung versagt bei so kleinen Bildchen immer total.

in vollster gespanntheit erwartend

 Froschel



-_-


----------



## Miri Sübel (28. Juni 2005)

since 1974


----------



## essy240577 (28. Juni 2005)

Hi Miri!

Wenn Du zu zweit mountainbiken möchtest, dann kannst dich gern bei mir melden. Fahre jetzt am WE wieder im Karlsruher Umland. Tourdauer und Schwierigkeit kann man dann noch klären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo essy,

würde auch mal gerne mit dir zu zweit kusch... ähhh Mountainbiken. Vielleicht im Wattkopftunnel, da ist's so schön schummerig ...


----------



## specialist (28. Juni 2005)

es geht also wieder los...


----------



## blond25 (28. Juni 2005)

Männer !!!!


----------



## Kenny Garnet (29. Juni 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Männer !!!!


Und nicht mal ledige!


----------



## Froschel (29. Juni 2005)

Miri Sübel schrieb:
			
		

> since 1974



ahhh klasse, gehts dir egentlich schon wieder besser ?


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juni 2005)

Schibbs und Cola her !!! 
Ich stehe auf Kino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (29. Juni 2005)

wenn das so weitergeht können bald northern lights Tupper-Abende organisiert werden ...


----------



## speedygonzales (29. Juni 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Männer !!!!



wir folgen nur unsere primitive Instinkte nach


----------



## Miri Sübel (29. Juni 2005)

ach jetzt tut doch nicht so. ein paar frauen werden euch doch nicht so "aufmischen" können... ?
mir gehts schon heute schon wieder viel besser... danke der nachfrage!!


----------



## knoflok (30. Juni 2005)

froschel, führst du selbstgespräche...?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juni 2005)

Nee, ich glaube das ist (endlich) wieder die "Freeriderin"!


----------



## Froschel (30. Juni 2005)

nein so etwas mache ich nicht      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-_-


----------



## Speedbullit (30. Juni 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Miri Sübel
> 
> Ich bin aus (79837) Sankt Blasien, ganz in der Nähe.



St. Blasien, titisee ich glaube die gegend gefällt mir


----------



## Miri Sübel (30. Juni 2005)

grins. bei uns gibts noch mehr solchen "dörfer"

http://www.aftersteg.de/de2/aftersteg/


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juni 2005)

... also mir wird das jetzt zu schlüpfrig!


----------



## Waldgeist (30. Juni 2005)

Miri Sübel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin neu hier und suche Anschluss. Komme ursprünglich aus dem schönen Schwarzwald (Titisee)
> Wer kann mir gute Tipps zum fahren geben ?? Gibt es regelmäßige Biketreffs oder so? Oder auch andere Frauen?
> Grüssle, Miri



Guten Abend Miri,

ich kann eine geführte Tour am Sa. den 09.07.05 zur *Schwanner Warte* anbieten mit Einkehr. Hinfahrt erfolgt auf auf dem Schwarzwaldradweg . 
*Start *ist um 14:30 Uhr in KA-Grünwettersbach an der Heinz-Barth-Schule.  
*Anmeldung *bis 19:00 des Vortages erforderlich.

Für nähere Info bitte PM an Waldgeist

Gruß, bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (1. Juli 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> St. Blasien, titisee ich glaube die gegend gefällt mir



ursprünglich kommt sie ja aus Dortmund ....


----------



## Froschel (1. Juli 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ursprünglich kommt sie ja aus Dortmund ....



ja genau, und sie heisst auch nicht Miri Sübel sondern Erna Türlich.


-_-


----------



## Buhmuckel (1. Juli 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ursprünglich kommt sie ja aus Dortmund ....



Ja, das kenn ich.
Da war meine Frau auch schon.....


----------



## crossie (1. Juli 2005)

darf ich mal ganz still und leise ein
*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!*
raushauen...

wahnsinn. fass es nich, saugeiler thread.   



			
				telefonbuch.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis:
> Es wurde kein Eintrag zu Ihrer Eingabe im Feld "Name/Suchwort" gefunden. Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Eingabe. "Sübel, Karlsruhe"



ich geh ma eben popcorn holen.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2005)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn. fass es nich, saugeiler thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ich geh ma eben popcorn holen.


jepp, setz Dich dazu, schìbbs n´Bier sind ooch schon hier


----------



## han (1. Juli 2005)

da es so langsam dunkel wird, nehme ich eine Schorle und dazu eine Pfälzer Bratwurst. Noch jemand was????
@Flugrost macht dich mal ein biserl kleiner, mit deinem Afro aufm Kopf kann ich nix mehr sehen


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Flugrost macht dich mal ein biserl kleiner, mit deinem Afro aufm Kopf kann ich nix mehr sehen


dann setz dich doch aufn Kissen - und verlang nich von mir, daß ich meinen Skalp dalasse


----------



## blond25 (1. Juli 2005)




----------



## eL (1. Juli 2005)

welche haarfarbe hastn?



ey achim schmeiß mir mal nen zäpfle rüber und hör uff mitte schipstüde zu knistern


janz großet Tennis  hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (2. Juli 2005)

super, ich saß gestern den ganzen Abend mit Schips und Alk da und hab gewartet, daß hier endlich das große Tennis Spiel anfängt, aber nein, hier ging gar nix.... 
Also hab ich alles, was ich da hatte, in mich reingestopft und jetzt is mir auch übel!


----------



## black soul (2. Juli 2005)

Olly_khe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> schau mal hier, die machen für die Mädels ganz schön was los
> 
> ...



kannst ja mal donnerstags 18.15 ans radhaus kommen. genaue lage findest du im link mtb-karlsruhe.
gemischte gruppe, alt(ok,etwas reifer) und jung. wenn du steppenwolf bikes siehst, biste richtig.


----------



## Wooly (3. Juli 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja mal donnerstags 18.15 ans radhaus kommen. genaue lage findest du im link mtb-karlsruhe.
> gemischte gruppe, alt(ok,etwas reifer) und jung. wenn du steppenwolf bikes siehst, biste richtig.



ihr notgeilen Karlsruher lasst euch halt auch immer wieder verarschen ....


----------



## bluesky (4. Juli 2005)

nehmt ihr in BAD noch emigranten?

schäme mich hier in den boden


----------



## Wooly (4. Juli 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt ihr in BAD noch emigranten?
> 
> schäme mich hier in den boden




machen wir. allerdings muß dir klar sein das die erotischen Höhepunkte hier in 65 jährigen gelifteten SLK Fahrerinnen bestehen ...


----------



## bluesky (4. Juli 2005)

immer noch besser als vor testosteron triefende maschinenbau + edv studenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2005)

... und jetz auch noch die ganzen Schibbskrümel in den Testosteronpfützen...
hat wer `n Paar Gummistiefel bei?

Hey eLch, Bier is alle, hol ma neues!


----------



## black soul (4. Juli 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ihr notgeilen Karlsruher lasst euch halt auch immer wieder verarschen ....



es soll leute geben die ganz ernsthaft anschluss suchen. und notgeil würd ich nicht so sagen, hab mit meinem mädel genug zu tun  weil ich nicht  zu den
"vor testosteron triefende maschinenbau + edv studenten"
gehöre. man muss nicht gleich mit nem bagger kommen, nur weil irgendwas von 'weiblich' gehört wird.
das was da unter dem becken hängt, sind BEINE und keine samenstränge.


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Juli 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> das was da unter dem becken hängt, sind BEINE und keine samenstränge.



bzw. hämorriden

http://www.br-online.de/daserste/ratgeber/archiv_2004/20040313_2.shtml


----------



## bluesky (4. Juli 2005)

hallo ich bin Mirisau Schlecht und ich suche anschluss 

wie schmerzfrei kann man eigentlich sein ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Juli 2005)

... wenn man schon hinter der ARAL Tanke wohnt!


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

kann des mal einer zumachen? 

dafür gibts den ktwr.

greetz

$p4$$br3m$3


 




frauen habens wirklich nicht leicht in karlsuhe...


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

doppelt..


----------



## Wooly (4. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> doppelt..



na du Maschinenbauer auch schon ganz nervös was .... vielleicht ist sie ja doch echt .... und sieht total gut aus ... DoppelDundso .... und steht total auf sensible Studenten ... vielleicht kommt sie ja mit zu mir auf meine Bude ... und dann treiben wir es direkt auf den Cosmos Heftchen


----------



## blond25 (4. Juli 2005)

Hey Wooly, 
Kennst Du Miri ???? ;-)

@all: vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal Gedanken machen, warum ihr hier so verarscht werdet ???   
Es gibt tatsächlich Frauen, die wirklich biken wollen und auch kein Problem haben, wenn das mit den Jungs ist. Aber Jungs haben da anscheinend echt ein Problem mit....
Schon schade... 
Jungs, wenn ihr wüsstet, was ihr verpasst....

Grüsse an alle, die mich tatsächlich kennen...


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2005)

also jetzt mal allen ernstes(gottweisdasichnochnieernstwar)

Glaubst du (Blond25) etwa das wir hier nach deinem Auftritt (oder auch nicht auftritt denn keiner von uns hat dich je in echt gesehen) auf jeden noch so flachen gag mit fakenick´s reinfallen??

du bist doch echt zu blond   und hast es weder ins criti noch zu irgendeiner tour geschafft mitzukommen.

leute ick schmeiß ne runde Schultheis    denn den fred erträgt man nur blau


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (4. Juli 2005)

Wow wow wow....
was geht denn hier ?
Nicht offen für Kritik ??    

Immer noch nicht mitgekriegt, das ich wirklich existiere ?? 
wie war das mit den wetten im vogel ??


----------



## blond25 (4. Juli 2005)

Kein Wunder, dass frau da die Lust am mountainbiken verliert...


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2005)

geh joggen dann fällste nich vom rad und tust was für BBBP


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juli 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Wunder, dass frau da die Lust am mountainbiken verliert...



Guten Abend,

ich kann eine geführte Tour am Sa. den 09.07.05 zur Schwanner Warte anbieten mit Einkehr. Hinfahrt erfolgt auf auf dem Schwarzwaldradweg .
Start ist um 14:30 Uhr in KA-Grünwettersbach an der Heinz-Barth-Schule.
Anmeldung bis 19:00 des Vortages erforderlich.

Für nähere Info bitte PM an Waldgeist

Gruß, bis bald


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

@ waldgeist:

kenn ich dich eigentlich schon? 

wieviel km/hm gibt das am samstag?

greetz knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel km/hm gibt das am samstag?


Nein, das wirst du dir doch nicht wirklich antun wollen?  
Hast du gelesen? Da steht Schwarzwaldradweg!  Fahr lieber zur Eisdiele mit dem BM, sonst geht es wieder kaputt.


----------



## Cook (4. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @ waldgeist:
> 
> kenn ich dich eigentlich schon?
> 
> ...


Endlich mal einer der's schnallt  

Was glaubt ihr, wer die ganzen scharfen Bikeluder, blondchen und miris hier im Forum abgreift, na...na?

Ein bisschen Geheimsprachefragmente aus den alten Yps-Heften im Hinterkopf und ihr wüsstet solche Aussagen wie


			
				waldschlüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Anmeldung bis 19:00 des Vortages erforderlich...


 korrekt zu deuten!
Und wenn ihr mit der armen Miri weiter so gemeine Sachen macht ist es auch diesmal frühzeitig aus mit dem Traum von hautengen Tanktops auf ölig verschwitzter Mädchenhaut.


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

cook hat mich glatt durchschaut... 

naja - ich habs versucht 

wollte eigentlich mal meine freundin mitschicken

egal.

Dann fahr ich halt zur Eisdiele. Solls morgen Regnen?


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2005)

Speisenerhitzer schrieb:
			
		

> aus mit dem Traum von hautengen Tanktops auf ölig verschwitzter Mädchenhaut.




naaaa da hast du aber den falschen spocht erwischt.Tanktops auf verschwitzter haut gibt es beim triathlon.....  eine sehr schlüpfrige veranstaltung sag ich dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (4. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @ waldgeist:
> 
> kenn ich dich eigentlich schon?
> 
> ...



Qknoflok

noch nicht, aber kann ja noch werden.  Km ca. 50, Höhenmesser habe ich für diese Tour noch nicht eingesetzt.

bis Sa?

Waldgeist


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wollte eigentlich mal meine freundin mitschicken


Ach so, das ist natürlich was anderes. Du wolltest wissen, ob du ihm guten Gewissens deine Holde anvertrauen kannst. Dann bin ich mal schön ruhig.

Und das BM macht sicherlich einiges mit.   Bis zum nächsten Ausfall


----------



## black soul (5. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn man schon hinter der ARAL Tanke wohnt!



das wichtigste haste vergessen oder überlesen: IM GRÜNEN


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

Gut, ich schere jetzt mal energisch aus dem allgemeinen Schenkelklopfen aus 

Ich möchte im Folgenden weder einer übertriebenen politsch/sexuellen Korrektheit das Wort reden noch als moralischer Saubermann auftreten, auch möchte ich mich nicht bei den hier anwesenden Mädels einschleimen  *aber:* 

Ich finde die Art und Weise wie weibliche Forums-Mitglieder bzw. Neuankömmlinge angemacht werden ziemlich unschön, um nicht zu sagen schlichtweg schaizze. 

Es geht auch nicht darum ob Miri evtl. ein Zweitaccount ist oder nicht (augenscheinlich ja nicht)  *der Ton macht die Musik*. 

Froschl hat auf einen pseudosatirischen Beitrag eines großen Unbekannten vor einiger Zeit lapidar: Mehr Witz gefordert  und etwas mehr Lockerheit würde manchem hier gut anstehen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht auch nicht darum ob Miri evtl. ein Zweitaccount ist oder nicht (augenscheinlich ja nicht)QUOTE]
> 
> Pardon fez, wenn Miri echt ist, dann fress ich 'ne Headshock-Gabel! Und das ist genau der Grund, warum das hier ein wenig "ausgeufert" ist!
> 
> Und ich fands bis vorhin noch witzig ...


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

meiner Ansicht nach ist es völlig unwichtig ob Miri echt ist (...Blondie ist es, auch wenn wir lange daran gezweifelt haben ;-) 
- aber wie gesagt _macht der Ton die Musik_...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> geh joggen dann fällste nich vom rad und tust was für BBBP



jetzt wird aber die unterste schublade aufgemacht. minusaction hoch drei.


----------



## eL (5. Juli 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Miri echt ist, dann fress ich 'ne Headshock-Gabel!´...



na wie gut das de noch ehne liegen hast   und wenn doch schon verhökert..... ick hab noch ehne in schwarz da



			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich fands bis vorhin noch witzig ...



Ich nicht!!! 
und das hier niemand mehr an Fahradfahrende Barbwire glaubt geht wohl auf kosten von..... na 3 mal dürft ihr raten.



			
				fetzer schrieb:
			
		

> (...Blondie ist es, auch wenn wir lange daran gezweifelt haben ;-)



sagt wer??

aber ist ja auch egal ob irgend wer oder irgendwas echt ist.

mir jedenfalls

eL


----------



## black soul (5. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich schere jetzt mal energisch aus dem allgemeinen Schenkelklopfen aus
> 
> Ich möchte im Folgenden weder einer übertriebenen politsch/sexuellen Korrektheit das Wort reden noch als moralischer Saubermann auftreten, auch möchte ich mich nicht bei den hier anwesenden Mädels einschleimen  *aber:*
> 
> ...




     
vielen dank an fez.
im allgemeinen seid ihr schon klasse, ganz ehrlich gemeint, aber manchmal gehts etwas über die ziellinie hinaus. und ab und zu ist einfach leichter für nichteingeweihte und neulinge, wenn ein bisschen zurückhaltung an den tag gelegt wird.
wenn ich eine frau wär, würd ich mir gut überlegen ob ne gemeinsame ausfahrt so der bringer ist.
es sei denn, im realen dasein seid ihr ganz liebe jungs.


----------



## eL (5. Juli 2005)

tja wer mit uns mitwill muss schon was abkönnen   kommt nich jeder in die cooole baggystylehosentragendebrotherindahousegang 

fragt mal SK wie lang der anwärter war


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Juli 2005)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> es sei denn, im realen dasein seid ihr ganz liebe jungs.


Ist sogar der eL, der es immer leugnet.


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

nein bin ich nicht


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> nein bin ich nicht


ein "lieber" Junge oder der Leugner?


----------



## Yvoxl (6. Juli 2005)

sagt mal Jungs, werdet ihr jetzt etwa artig  nur weil der fez einen auf "Frauenversteher" macht ? Ich fand den Humor von einigen Herren wie z.B. dem Wooly, dem Schwarzspecht oder bluesky völlig in Ordnung und ich glaube, noch anderen Frauen verstehen Humor. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich durch eine harte Schule gegangen bin , gel Cook   

Gruß aus Freudenstadt

Yvoxl


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Juli 2005)

... na dich haben wir ja sowieso ganz doll lieb!!!


----------



## Yvoxl (6. Juli 2005)

@Specht
Danke - Danke    

Yvoxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (6. Juli 2005)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal Jungs, werdet ihr jetzt etwa artig  nur weil der fez einen auf "Frauenversteher" macht ? Ich fand den Humor von einigen Herren wie z.B. dem Wooly, dem Schwarzspecht oder bluesky völlig in Ordnung und ich glaube, noch anderen Frauen verstehen Humor. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich durch eine harte Schule gegangen bin , gel Cook
> 
> Gruß aus Freudenstadt
> 
> Yvoxl



 ich warte auf antwort auf Miri & blond 25 

unsere zwei mtb göttinen   

wenn ich BEIDE gemeinsam mal bei ner tour sehe+spreche lade ich alle maschinenbauer, informatiker, frauenversteher etc. hier zu nem umtrunk 
im vogel in ettlingen ein 

fez muss aber daheim bleiben


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

@achim 
ersteres   
@Yvoxl 
du machst ja auch die leckerste Kartoffelsupp wo gibt auf welt   
@Blauluft 
ich schließe mich dem gelage an und beteilige mich an den kosten zu gleichen teilen. Bedingungen übernehme ich 1:1 von dir.

hier ist kein platz für DIVEN   

eL


----------



## bluesky (6. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> @Yvoxl
> du machst ja auch die leckerste Kartoffelsupp wo gibt auf welt



VOLLSTE ZUSTIMMUNG !


----------



## Yvoxl (6. Juli 2005)

JAAAAAAAAAAA ich hab es verstanden, ich koche mal wieder Kartoffelsuppe !!! So was können wir gerne mal wieder machen. Habe gestern beim Radeln was herrliches entdeckt, es gibt die ersten Heidelbeeren, also ist für den Nachtisch dann auch schon wieder gesorgt. Ja, dann schlagt mal einen Termin vor und sucht eine Tour aus wo ich euch wieder wenigstens entgegen fahren kann.
Vielleicht kommt vom Cook noch ein Vorschlag.

Bis bald mal wieder

Yvoxl


----------



## specialist (6. Juli 2005)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAAAAAAAA ich hab es verstanden, ich koche mal wieder Kartoffelsuppe !!! So was können wir gerne mal wieder machen. ...Vielleicht kommt vom Cook noch ein Vorschlag.


Freudenstadt, Kartoffelsupp, Heidelbeerkuchen...bin ich auch gerne dabei. Soll Dein werter Gatte doch mal den Herd ausschalten und eine von seinen Touren anbieten. Welche mein Favorit weiss er ja...

Grüsse specialist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juli 2005)

Und ich bin nach wie vor großer Fan vom Huzenbacher See!


... meine ja nur so.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2005)

Bitte nehmt die Miri mit - nach den versammelt angepriesenen Köstlichkeiten wir ihr garantiert nicht sübel sein!


----------



## Waldgeist (9. Juli 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich kann eine geführte Tour am Sa. den 09.07.05 zur Schwanner Warte anbieten mit Einkehr. Hinfahrt erfolgt auf auf dem Schwarzwaldradweg .
> Start ist um 14:30 Uhr in KA-Grünwettersbach an der Heinz-Barth-Schule.
> ...



Ergebnis der heutigen Tour: 

1100 hm, 50 km, Fahrzeit 2:43 h. Leider ist zu dieser Tour weder blond, blue, noch schwarz u.a. dazugekommen.

Waldgeist


----------



## capz (8. März 2012)

Sind hier Trolle unterwegs? Bin auch aus Sankt Blasien hab aber noch kein Fahrrad.

Gruß
Imus Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capz (10. März 2012)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Ergebnis der heutigen Tour:
> 
> 1100 hm, 50 km, Fahrzeit 2:43 h. Leider ist zu dieser Tour weder blond, blue, noch schwarz u.a. dazugekommen.
> 
> Waldgeist



Das ist bitter, vielleicht gibts ja Entschuldigungen oder Ausreden, eine Ausrede ist ja offensichtlich dass hier Frauen oder Pseudo-weibliche-User im Forum sind, es steigt das Testosteron, alle werden wieder zu Neandertalern und niemand denkt da noch ans Radfahren...(Das Rad wird ja auch erst noch erfunden ^^)


----------



## capz (12. März 2012)

Schau eigentlich nur ich hier in den Thread, is mal gar nichts los "Alter", is ja schlimmer wie in Sankt Blasien. ^^


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2012)

Der Thread ist seit 7(!) Jahren tot, also lass ihn in Frieden ruhen.


----------

